# what has broking this winter



## oppi2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

just woundering what everyone has broken or damage on there equipment. i went through rear brakes including calipers, lost two pins to my unimount, hit a sign at a taco bell and put a hole in the tail gate bent the rear bumper and bent the dual exhaust hopefully winter is almost over


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

I didn't plow enough to break anything this yr


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

no snow = no break downs.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Its been a easy yr 
No repairs 
To oppi2010 sound like you take things little slower so dont hit things 
I had a guy working for me once Always in a rush after hitting few signs and using frozen snow plies for a brake ended up putting the plow under the truck I let him go I couldnt afford him


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

Lol I would be pretty pissed off if I put a hole through my tailgate


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

My spirit....


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1463897 said:


> My spirit....


This guy^

Spot on.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1463897 said:


> My spirit....


Lol good one!  :salute:

I haven't broke anything except a few bolts but that cost a few bucks only.
Buddy of mine hasn't had the same luck, brake line, tranny (not sure what specifically), flat tire 2 in the same night, plow hydro pump, hydro line, starter.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I broking my bank account fixing up my plow getting it ready for winter.


Unfortunately, winter never came to broking me. Maybe next year I can broking something...:laughing:


Oh, sorry, I meant :crying:


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Broke a line at 3:00 am after a 18 hour run .Doing a driveway. Didn"t have a spare with me. Had to call the other truck to finish the last two.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Just popped a return spring on my right wing today, other then that all's good.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

One of my bosses combo wing trucks eat a cummins 8.3 lower end.payup


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I broking my Boss push frame.It didn't like that raised MH cover at all.Other than that,just broking promises from Senor Weatherman.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Nothing major, spreader gas motor, hydro line on a tractor and that is the most of it.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Almost everything we plowed with last year... Lots of worn thru or close to being worn thru Hydro lines on the blizzards. There time was up 6+ years old.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I dare say thank God it was a slow start (it's still slow). Nothing major but all happen in the beginning. Blew 2 hoses that looked like they were new. The loader needed 2 new batteries 2 days after it was starting fine, also replaced a starter in it, operator ran it out of fuel because the damn gauge stuck at 1/2, skid steer gelled up twice (with additive in it). Chased my v box tarp half way across a Lowe's parking lot. Other than that it's been pretty good. Now I just have to use up the last 30 tons of salt but that doesn't even look hopeful.


----------



## willshome (Mar 5, 2012)

In one of the two storms we got my snow blower eat a newpaper did not break anything but 2 hours cleaning it out


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

My wallet:crying:. My brother snapped the forks off the 99' http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132301 oh well what ya going to do?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

willshome;1464569 said:


> In one of the two storms we got my snow blower eat a newpaper did not break anything but 2 hours cleaning it out


Last year, I had a garden hose get pulled into my 8 horse unit. Wound around the tines like no tomorrow.

Took about an hour to cut through the hose, and I was left with 40 short hoses for the trash man....


----------



## GA73 (Feb 6, 2006)

2 complete exhaust systems, exhaust manifold, wheel bearing hub.complete rear brakes,water pump. 4 u joints, set of tires, plow solenoid, set of cables,cutting edges and last but not least box panel, bumper,tail lite, tailgate
think i got it all


----------



## neplow (Oct 6, 2011)

my checkbook


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

2 plow solenoids, 4x4 accutator last storm, front tie rod ends


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

my spirit


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

This is so getting deleted but whatever......

Well this happened first,
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133045
then,
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=133650
next,
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=134631
finally got a new plow,
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=135372


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

record breaking snow this year has caused more then a few issues..nothing major though.

bolts in the plow mount broke

lost my muffler and some pipe...fell off

busted a left front stub shaft

bad AUX battery


i think thats it...otherwise shes pushed ALOT of snow this year.


----------



## GA73 (Feb 6, 2006)

GA73;1466772 said:


> 2 complete exhaust systems, exhaust manifold, wheel bearing hub.complete rear brakes,water pump. 4 u joints, set of tires, plow solenoid, set of cables,cutting edges and last but not least box panel, bumper,tail lite, tailgate
> think i got it all


add brake lines from master to back wheels


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Nothing, absolutely nothing. Tough to break when you have only plowed for 20 minutes all winter.
My bank account is pretty busted, does that count?


----------



## Dakota Dave (Mar 3, 2010)

I had to replace wiper blades on two trucks this winter. They were frozen and I needed the second truck to get the first out of the ditch. We didn't have enough snow to keep me from sliding down the hill into the power pole. Usuals snow is 4 to 5 feet deep around the pole. not this year.When your side ways against the pole all you can do is get the wife to help pull the plow sideways up the hill.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Got to have snow to have truck take it's 10%. Had a big 8 hours of plowing this winter! No big storms. Had a few 2 hour wonders come through, but no big ones!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I hit my leg a few times on my plow because it never left the garage. this winter stunk, so i guess the only good news is that i didn't break anything.. Oh well, there's always next winter,


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

This year NOTHING broke on my plow or truck. I did have to replace the primer bulb & fuel filter in the skid because it was frozen solid.


----------



## Blackgold2012 (Jan 8, 2012)

My wallet.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

yeah, not enough pushing white stuff for anything to break!


----------

